# koi & comets



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone know of where I can get nice, affordable koi & comets for ponds? I'm not looking for ones that cost hundreds and thousands of dollars, but just some the size that they have at petstores for about $25 or so. I just hate buying them from pet stores cuz they're kept in such non-pond-like conditions that they're very weak, stressed, and don't last very long.


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

Most koi breeders websites have juvenile koi for sale for pretty cheap. You can't select the specific fish you want, but you can usually buy any number of them for not too much. Try Colorado Koi, they have a good selection for low prices

http://www.coloradokoi.com/koifish.htm


----------

